# Gas Cans?



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I tried a search but didn't find anything. Can someone recommend a gas can that doesn't leak when re-fueling? I've tried most of the plastic ones in different sizes and supposed spill-proof nozzles but sooner or later they all seem to leak. I saw a blitz 5 gal can for $52 but that seems a bit pricey for a gas can. It seems I'm always re-fueling on the grass and making brown spots. With 6 dogs, I already have enough brown spots. I'm starting to feel like the 7th dog.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixshows heres a link to a can call no spill i have heard they are great but i don't know how much they are. You can use the find a dealer window to find out who sells them by you.


No-Spill gas cans


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Thanks, they look good but I wonder why so small? The biggest one is only 2 1/2 gals.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

They also have a retro-fit kit that fits the Blitz cans.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

sixchows, here is a link to every type gas can the mind can concieve of. Uncle Joes is right up the street from me in town. 


Uncle Joe's


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a retro kit that should fit just about every type can. But its being discontinued dont know why but you should be able to find it.

http://www.no-spill.com/retrofit.htm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The thing I've noticed with any plastic can I've had is that from constantly removing and replacing the cap/spout to refill them the spouts seem to go back on cross threaded when tightened all the way. They start out right and go almost all the way tight being lined up straight and then when snuged down a little harder to insure it doesn't drip they kinda cross thread just enough to drip. Are you guys buying new cans periodically or am I just buying the wrong ones? Does anyone use the ones with the hand pump on them? Do they work any better? My father had a metal one when I was a kid with a pump built into the cap that worked quite well.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought one of those 22 gallon cans with a built in pump last year. It is really a great design. It has a pressure pump and a gas station style plastic spigot on it. It also has wheels so you can move it easily whereever you want. The nice part is that you fill it up when gas is cheap and it lasts for a good while.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

How much does that 22 gallon set-up cost and where did you get it?:dazed: I am getting real tired of filling up my smaller cans, I use about 2. 5 gallons a week if I mow the whole kingdom. Quit whining ...I know!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought it at Cabela's website. If I remember, I think it was around $200. Nice setup though.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *How much does that 22 gallon set-up cost and where did you get it?*


I've seen them in the Northern Tool catalog I get from time to time.. There was a 30gal unit for $369.99.

There was also a retrofit pressurizing deal that screws on existing cans for $16.99.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

You get what you pay for in a gas can as well as other items. I spent over $30 some bucks each for 5 1/2 gal gas cans over 20 years ago and they still don;t leak and work great. Sta- Rite (?)brand and Eagle brand. Typical red metal saftey type cans with metal flexible spouts, made about as heavy duty as the old GI Jerry cans. I even have a few of the steel jerry cans as well as the newer plastic ones. Biggest problem with them is the diameter of the pour spouts. They are fine for diesel fuel though.

Spilling is all in the hands of the pourer / user. Some cans there is no hope for though because no matter how carefull you are it still spills.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I'm going to disagree with all the advice about fancy cans. During the downtime after Hurricane Juan, I was hauling gas 60 miles because no stations nearer had power to run their pumps. I bought those red plastic ones at Wally World, and I'm still using them. I cleaned them and Crappy Tire out of cans, though, so I don't have to use any can a second time!!!!:furious:


They were C$5.76 for a 4 gallon unit, and they don't leak from the nozzle cap unless you try to hold the can completely upside-down. For normal pouring they work great.

The only trouble I've had is after I emptied them all I left them open to vent before I brought them inside, and they all collected water.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im with jim.. i also have cheapo gas cans from walmart.. they work well and for the most part do not spill anything.. a 5 & a 1 gallon gets me by.. 5 gallon for the tractor, 1 gallon mixed with oil for the chainsaw,weed wacker,blower ect



as for the new ones they sell at Walmart - the spill proof cans.. the look goofy.. it took me a few minutes to figure out how they would even work..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The red plastic cans I have all drip from the filler spout some more than others. Unless they're just worn out? Do you guys replace yours every so often? I like the idea of the big 28-30 gal units for the convienence but not sure I want that much gas around especially in one container.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I just hate to pay over $100 for a gas can. It seems like no matter what it is that I need to buy anymore it is at least a C note!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh! My fianancial manager (my wife) is ready to blow a gasket. 

I will have to keep my eyes open and see what I can find that won't break the bank. I don't mind the idea of 30 gallons of gas in the shed, but would hate to lug it around and get out of the SUV. Thanks for the input.:smoking:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

No doubt about it the high end metal cans are the best, even if they are slow pourers. Just a bit pricey for the average user. I have a couple metal cans aquired second hand. But when I need a new can, I get the ventless type plastic. I have for both gas and diesel. No problems so far with leaking. They also have the handles on the top and baskside so they are easiier to handle.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I like having plenty of gas on hand. Remember, we need plenty of gas for the occasional snow storms/blizzards, hurricanes and ice storm we get. We also usually lose power. To run out of gas in the middle of a storm is crazy. We had an ice storm last winter where our generaor went through 11 gallons of gas keeping our house warm and the water running. We also used several more gallons to get our driveway clear of the ice and slush that was on it so we can get out to the road in an emergency. 

The way I see it, the expensive 22 gallon pump can is worth its weight in gold. It doesn't take up a ton of space and it really is great to have that much gas on hand in an emergency. I top it off every time it gets below 1/2 or immediately before a storm.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I was looking at the 5gal Blitz can (ventless) in HD last night and half of them had the spouts cocked on the threads. They were around $16. Maybe a metal one is a better idea?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *The way I see it, the expensive 22 gallon pump can is worth its weight in gold. It doesn't take up a ton of space and it really is great to have that much gas on hand in an emergency. I top it off every time it gets below 1/2 or immediately before a storm. *


Very good point, better safe than sorry.:cheers:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I like having plenty of gas on hand. Remember, we need plenty of gas for the occasional snow storms/blizzards, hurricanes and ice storm we get. We also usually lose power. To run out of gas in the middle of a storm is crazy. We had an ice storm last winter where our generaor went through 11 gallons of gas keeping our house warm and the water running. We also used several more gallons to get our driveway clear of the ice and slush that was on it so we can get out to the road in an emergency.
> 
> The way I see it, the expensive 22 gallon pump can is worth its weight in gold. It doesn't take up a ton of space and it really is great to have that much gas on hand in an emergency. I top it off every time it gets below 1/2 or immediately before a storm. *


I hear you, I have about 35 gals total capacity, and i may fill it up if the price drops in the fall. But your 22 Gal beauty must weigh 150 lbs full. How do you handle that?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest stopping by a tractor or commercial truck dealer of repair business and ask if they have any 30 or 55 gallon drums in GOOD condition they will sell you. They are MUCH cheaper than the 5 gallon gas cans and the 22 gallon portable tank and pump. You can make your own pump and filter set up with the parts from Tractor Supply Center or just use an old fashion syphon hose. I keep a about 20 gallons of gas on hand at any one time in the Blitz plastic cans, but I use about 7 - 10 gallons per week on average. Gasoline does NOT store and keep well over time and it is not a good idea to try to store large amounts on hand as it is an extreme fire/explosion hazard and even with Stabil, the gas does deteriorate to a degree. 20 gallons leaves me some fudge factor but not too much setting around. I also keep a 30 gallon drum filled with diesel which has been treated with Stabil and Power Service fuel additive as well as an antimicrobiocidal. The 55 gallon tank and pump I either fill from the 30 gallon drum or plastic diesel cans. Sometimes I just take the entire shootin' match up to the petroleum distributor and get everything filled with the nontaxed agricultural/off road diesel. Saves about 45 to 50 cents a gallon. I believe they sell off road gasoline as well but you must fill out some paperwork to qualify to purchase it. Rules vary from state to state. Call your local petroleum distributor.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

You could go the $15.00 route.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...0&productId=36990&catalogId=4006970&langId=-1


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I still like the 22 gallon monster. It does weight a ton when full, but it is fairly easy to roll into the back of my utility trailer. I even lifted it into the back of our minivan a few times. It does look like a lot of fuel, but it really is easy to move with the wheels. I will try to find the link to the website where I bought it. If you have ramps or even another person, it is a piece of cake to load it off a pickup. I use my utility trailer as it has a built in ramp and I always have it out for something. I just strap it in and off I go.

It isn't the pump that makes the unit great, its the extra capacity not having to wonder if you're gonna run out when you need it mose.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

The Cabela's website doesn't have the 22 gallon model anymore. They have a 29 gallon model with an optional pump kit. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ink.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21276&hasJS=true

Seem like to me that it would be over $400 for the whole kit. 

Alot more than the $200 I paid for mine and it looks almost the same.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...catalog/pod-link.jhtml_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21276

Smaller version 11 gallons


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Do you mean something like this?

 Todd Gas Caddy - 28 Gallons


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ink.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21412&hasJS=true

Smaller still 5 gallons


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

For the NASCAR Fans!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ink.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21412&hasJS=true


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought decent metal 5 gal. cans back in the 1980s for around $20 each. They have 2 screw on caps on the top, the smaller one for the screw on nozzle and the larger one to fill the can. The larger cap has a rubber pushbutton vent that you can thumb while pouring. I don't even know if they are made or available anymore, but I got mine at the local farmer's Co-op (Agway). The 4 I have are over 20 years old and still in decent shape and work well for me.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

When hurricane season rolls aropund I usually keep a 55 gal drum full of gasoline............and I periodically tap into it and use it and replace what I use, so it does not go stale. I keep 2 5 gal GI metal cans of fuel with PRI-G preservative in them for the generator all year round, more as an experiment that sheer need. So far one of those cans of gas is over 5 years old and still smells fine, and works fine (I suppose anyhow as the gas in my one Honda generator is from the same batch of PRI-G and gas when I initially filled those 2 GI cans up. Gen starts right nup on one or two pulls and runs fine. I just love that PRI -G stabilizer / preservative.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

During hurricane season, I keep all 5 of my 5 gallon plastic cans full. I store 'em on a shaded rack outside my shed. As I mow, I use from left to right - sliding the remaining cans over - The next time I leave the house I fill the empties and then rack 'em up to the right. 

As much as I mow, the gas doesn't get the chance to get stale.  

Angel


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *The red plastic cans I have all drip from the filler spout some more than others. Unless they're just worn out? Do you guys replace yours every so often?
> I like the idea of the big 28-30 gal units for the convienence but not sure I want that much gas around especially in one container. *


 
******************
You doesen't hasta fill it up.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Another old thread that has some good info in it! I have one of those new fangled POS dripless, self venting JUNK cans (It's all they sell anymore). Can't stand the way they operate. I finally drilled a hole in the back (where the vent is SUPPOSED to be) and put a tire valve stem in (removed the core). Now it functions like it SHOULD! The best invention for tractors is one of those funnels that lock onto the filler neck so they don't flop around.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> * 1*My fianancial manager (my wife) is ready to blow a gasket.
> 2*I don't mind the idea of 30 gallons of gas in the shed, but would hate to lug it around to get it out of the SUV.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *


*********************
1*Blown gaskets cause leaks too, 
2*Don't fill it up , then it won't be near as bad to move around.or go with a 15 or 20 gallon tank.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *I tried a search but didn't find anything. Can someone recommend a gas can that doesn't leak when re-fueling? I've tried most of the plastic ones in different sizes and supposed spill-proof nozzles but sooner or later they all seem to leak. I saw a blitz 5 gal can for $52 but that seems a bit pricey for a gas can. It seems I'm always re-fueling on the grass and making brown spots. With 6 dogs, I already have enough brown spots. I'm starting to feel like the 7th dog. *


````````````````
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/oil
All kinds of information on the subject here.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Another old thread that has some good info in it! I have one of those new fangled POS dripless, self venting JUNK cans (It's all they sell anymore). Can't stand the way they operate. I finally drilled a hole in the back (where the vent is SUPPOSED to be) and put a tire valve stem in (removed the core). Now it functions like it SHOULD! The best invention for tractors is one of those funnels that lock onto the filler neck so they don't flop around. *


That is an EXCELLENT "thinking outside the box" idea Fordfarm!:thumbsup: I will have to look into that modification. And you are right about those vent free cans being a pain in the ass. :argh:


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Carm _
> * when I need a new can, I get the ventless type plastic. I have for both gas and diesel. No problems so far with leaking. They also have the handles on the top and baskside so they are easiier to handle. *


The blitz ventless cans ( not to be confused with spill proof cans )are my favorites.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ink.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21412&hasJS=true
> 
> Smaller still 5 gallons *


Do they have a 15 gallon one.?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

lb, 

Not sure if either of these would be what you are looking for. They are handy but in my opinion not worth the extremely high price. 

Gas Kart  


Gas Walker, 29 Gallon


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...ge=0&view=&sb=5&fpart=1&vc=1&o=all&PHPSESSID=
19777
=========== 
19977
I like your set up.
Looks like with a few modifications it's just what I've had in mind for my situation.

I need a 15 gallon tank mounted on a dolly rather than a hand truck like yours. The idea is to roll the tank off the tailgate of my truck onto a shelf or dock the same height as the tailgate.
The reason for going with a 15 gallon tank is I don't use that much fuel but still use to much to fumble with the 5 gallon can method.
The 15 gallon tank would also be easier and lighter to move around than a 35 gallon tank.
A fuel station like this would eliminate lifting handling and lugging around 5 gallon cans.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MY FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev5003.htm
OUR FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6003.htm
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *lb,
> 
> Not sure if either of these would be what you are looking for. They are handy but in my opinion not worth the extremely high price.
> ...


Good grief....$200 for a portable gas tank? :furious:


----------

